# Biting blanket



## zoozoo (Nov 15, 2012)

Whenever I pick up my 1 half yr old male I got from previous owner he bites his blanket. Is this an aggression behavior?


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Not likely. Often times hedgehogs will lick and bite things that have interesting smells to them. That's why you should move your hand away if one starts licking you


----------



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

Emily does the same thing with new fleece if I don't wash it before she is on it. It's kind of cute, she bites it and half the time I expect to hear "nomnomnomnomnom" accompanying it. Oh, she also does this to stuffed animals I buy her from Meijer. I got her a stuffy from Wal-Mart and she ignored it. I find it funny.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Fitz bites his blanket when he knows I am going to uncover him and he doesn't want to be bothered. Like a little kid grabbing the corner and covering his head screaming "No mom I don't wanna get up!" :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Hedgehogs don't bite out of aggression. If it's directed at an object, it's because of the scent, or to pull/relocate something, which also goes along with some "playing" interaction with objects. If it's a person's fingers/hand, it's either a defensive reaction, or because of an interesting or potentially "yummy" smell. The closest to aggression you'll see toward a person is if there's a hedgehog that has a history of abuse or they were very under-socialized, or something similar; and in those cases what looks like aggression (actively seeking exposed skin to bite) is just an exaggerated fear reaction that's become habitual. The only time you'd see actual aggression in a hedgehog is toward another hedgehog, such as two adult males - they will usually fight if given the chance.


----------

